# Emergency light to 4 square box



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

manufacturer instructions



> Mounting
> Side, top, or back mounting with universal mounting
> canopy or easy connect back plate, which fit most
> standard junction boxes.


If I'm seeing the picture right, those fit almost every configuration known to man. 1900, round boxes, round adapter rings, whatever. what am I missing. page 123. who told you you need a device ring ?

http://www.simkar.com/exitEmergency/Simkar%20Exit%20and%20Emergency.pdf


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

oops, forgot this:




> 410.22 Outlet Boxes to Be Covered. In a completed installation,
> each outlet box shall be provided with a cover
> unless covered by means of a luminaire canopy, lampholder,
> receptacle, or similar device.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

If I remember correctly the plaster ring is for when you top mount and it is opposite of the light +. Then the mounting bracket will line up with holes on light. The back mounting is a 4sq 4 - 11/16. I usually take a 4 sq with me on the first one and use it to find my punch out.

no matter what we theorize as electrics. It has always been .


----------



## Avwizz (Feb 20, 2014)

wildleg said:


> manufacturer instructions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wee just always had the p-ring on for rough in and then installed the light emergency light over it. No one ever told me yes or no it was just the way the first few went up and so since ten they've all gone up like that! Retrospectively a lot of time has gone out the window messing with the stupid emergency lights and fitting them to a p-ring instead of just the bare box.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Avwizz said:


> Wee just always had the p-ring on for rough in and then installed the light emergency light over it. No one ever told me yes or no it was just the way the first few went up and so since ten they've all gone up like that! Retrospectively a lot of time has gone out the window messing with the stupid emergency lights and fitting them to a p-ring instead of just the bare box.


damn shame that. make a mental note to yourself: it's the foreman's job to make sure that every fixture is scoped out before the rough so this kind of waste does NOT take place (along with every other piece of equipment, and the electrical requirements for all the fixtures and equipment. A good foreman has spent the time prior to the rough ever happening to make sure that the plans and the submittals jive in every way, and all info is known so the rough to concealment phase is by the numbers. When you are put in that position, plan it out and do it right.)


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

wildleg said:


> damn shame that. make a mental note to yourself: it's the foreman's job to make sure that every fixture is scoped out before the rough so this kind of waste does NOT take place (along with every other piece of equipment, and the electrical requirements for all the fixtures and equipment. A good foreman has spent the time prior to the rough ever happening to make sure that the plans and the submittals jive in every way, and all info is known so the rough to concealment phase is by the numbers. When you are put in that position, plan it out and do it right.)


And in reality....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> And in reality....


well, stupid stuff like this affects the bottom line (daily).

in reality, companies go out of business everyday.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems like when I started '98. The foreman would get familiar with the drawings and come up with a game plan and as wildleg was saying. And its a learned behavior. , when talking make descriptive statements like , hey go get a count of the 4 sq s you ll need for you exits on the walls , let me know how many 4sq s we still have . Now days its like theres the forman and right off the bat he s asking what each person is working on and do they have material. . Somewhere in time planning preparing and going over how were gonna do the work became a negative thing. While the getr done guy is trying to figure out why the punch outs s dont line or if he should make his own hole. Become the norm

no matter what we theorize as electrics. It has always been .


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

wildleg said:


> well, stupid stuff like this affects the bottom line (daily).
> 
> in reality, companies go out of business everyday.


Your thoughts on the subject sound ideal. 
I've been running work for about 8 years. And I can count on one hand. The jobs I've had access to the prints. And time to study them. Enough in advance to come up with every possible scenerio. 
I would love to have time to do just that. But it seems once we have the prints, the job is already under construction.


----------

